# Major 4000T Sapphire Model News!!!!!!



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi everyone, there has been a lot of talk about this model over the past few months, and at some point after the initial announcement the project was abandoned due to technical difficulties resulting from Superluminova and the Sapphire bezel combination

We have worked hard with our suppliers on fixing this issue and we were able to make this beauty come true. Now check the images of the final product. The Professional bezel will have orange glowing numbers, the Sharkhunter will have white/green glowing numbers, the orange 15 minute section on both models will glow orange.

We are issuing a limited run of 50 Sharkhunter and 50 Professional, they will begin shipping in October, eventually to be continued to a total of a 150 piece limited edition next year.

The retail price of this model is $3490.00, *the factory price is $2790.00
*
_Diameter 47.00mm including crown protection
Diameter excluding the crown protection is 44.00mm._
_Lug width 22.00mm._
_Lug to lug 48.00mm._
_Height 16.00mm._
_Bezel diameter 40.80mm._
_Crown diameter 6.50mm._
_Diameter 47.00mm including crown protection
_
_Movement: *ETA 2897* Top grade_

The team at DOXA watches Inc.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

I have not been a fan of the 4000T up to this point because it just didn't feel right to me.

Now, having said that, I have to admit, with this bezel...oh man... i can see myself really liking this piece!

I will have to give Kudos to DOXA on this one. That sapphire bezel does appear to deliver sexiness!


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

CityMorgue said:


> I have not been a fan of the 4000T up to this point because it just didn't feel right to me.
> 
> Now, having said that, I have to admit, with this bezel...oh man... i can see myself really liking this piece!
> 
> I will have to give Kudos to DOXA on this one. That sapphire bezel does appear to deliver sexiness!


I have to agree 100% on your opinion of the bezel

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree also. That Sharkhunter model is SMASHING :-!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't stick my head up too often these days but had to surface to say wooooooooo the Sharkhunter is a beauty. I really think this one was worth the wait.


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Since I first saw the real world photos of this piece I've loved the large size of the 4000's dial.

Now add this bezel and it's a Home Run !


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Well done, Doxa. That looks FANTASTIC. Too big for me, but it will look superb on those that can wear a big watch.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

OK, 50 gazillion dollar question.....are the numbers on the bezel luminous? Actually thinking about, not sure how they could be seeing some are black.

EDIT ..... Thanks Roadshadowww... guess I should actually read what is written 

Damn, I am finding this hard to resist. I swore my watch buying days were behind me ..............

The Professional bezel will have orange glowing numbers, the Sharkhunter will have white/green glowing numbers, the orange 15 minute section on both models will glow orange.


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Doc, see the post. Looks like they will.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. I was skeptical about the initial model but this bezel is just what the doctor ordered  the little something that makes a big difference, makes the watch in this case IMO! The Sharky is especially stunning though both are great!
Still not a fan of the bracelet but to each his own!

Better late than never Doxa! Great job on this one!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> ..... this bezel is just what the doctor ordered


Did he? That's not how I interpreted his quote:



Flyingdoctor said:


> ..... I am finding this hard to resist. I swore my watch buying days were behind me .....


:-d :-d :-d

I'm in the same boat as our Flyingdoctor ...... must resist :-x must resist :-x must resist :-x .....

Kudo's to Doxa for bringing yet another stunning timepiece to the market |>

RonB


----------



## dstb (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks great but I'm going to resist the trend and say that I like the no decomp bezel better. It is one of the things that makes Doxas stand out. I for one am glad I didn't wait and have been enjoying mine for the last 7 months.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Two true beauties DOXA, and a real bargain for the first 50 (just _try_ to find a comparable watch in that price range!). Well done! :-!


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice job on the bezel Doxa!

I still prefer the no deco bezel as well however. It's not necessarily better...arguably with my near vision, it's worse...but to me, the no deco bezel is just part of what makes a Doxa, a Doxa. 










Deacon


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Beautiful new sapphire bezels. |>

Does the sapphire bezel have the curvature like the SS version does or is it flat? It is tough to tell in those straight-on views.

Are there any side or 3/4 views?

Thanks.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

That Sharkhunter is sick to the power of awesome. I wasn't thrilled with the 4000T Sharkie initially because it was just too black and white for my taste...that sapphire bezel solves that problem!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

DEMO111 said:


> Beautiful new sapphire bezels. |>
> 
> Does the sapphire bezel have the curvature like the SS version does or is it flat? It is tough to tell in those straight-on views.
> 
> ...


*Hi, no the the bezel Sapphire insert is not curved, it is actually domed and the bezel underneath is straight*

*DOXA*


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

Now I have something else to look forward to besides cooler weather in the Fall!

Steve


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well Done!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Anybody else find this bezel reminiscent of an IWC Aqautimer?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> I have to agree 100% on your opinion of the bezel
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


Andy,

Will this version of the 4000T also have a top-grade cal. 2897? And has a name been chosen for the 4000T series?

TIA,
Rob


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

iinsic said:


> Andy,
> 
> Will this version of the 4000T also have a top-grade cal. 2897? And has a name been chosen for the 4000T series?
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,

Same internals as the regular 4000T. This one will not have a name like the 5000T, it will have only one name, the SUB4000T.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Anybody else find this bezel reminiscent of an IWC Aqautimer?


That's not a detraction for me ... I always have admired the Aquatimer. I just couldn't afford it. And, while I'm mostly a basic black kinda guy (which is why I sold my 5000T Pro to get a 5000T Sharkie), I love that there is just enough orange on the bezel to keep it "Doxa real" - a fair trade-off for the traditional nodeco bezel. :-!

I'm already warming up my wrist for October!!! ;-)

Rob


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Rob, I don't think the similarity to the Aquadiver bezel is a detraction either -- just wondering if anyone else noticed it.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Rob, I don't think the similarity to the Aquadiver bezel is a detraction either -- just wondering if anyone else noticed it.


Sorry about that, my friend. I did not mean to imply you did not like the similarity, only that the similarity to me was a plus, not a minus. At least you and I _noticed_ the similarity, and apparently we both _like_ it. :-!

The only negative is the suddenness of its unveiling. I just plunked down a pre-order deposit on the Tempest Viking, due in December. Now I've plunked money down on the 4000T sapphire, due in October. And I already have the UTS 1000m as my main dive watch. I might be able to justify keeping two of them, but not all three. I don't know if _Mike Nelson_ could justify keeping all three. :-d

Rob


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

*So, I'm sitting here waiting on my NUMA TQ and this wonderful piece comes out ..........*

*OK, So who wants to get their Scuba certification ?????????? NITROX ?? Advanced ? Rescue ?????? *

*Let's see $$$ divided into $1,900 =========== only 7 new Divers !!!! and I can start waiting on it...... yea, that's the ticket !*


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Sorry about that, my friend. I did not mean to imply you did not like the similarity, only that the similarity to me was a plus, not a minus. At least you and I _noticed_ the similarity, and apparently we both _like_ it. :-!
> 
> The only negative is the suddenness of its unveiling. I just plunked down a pre-order deposit on the Tempest Viking, due in December. Now I've plunked money down on the 4000T sapphire, due in October. And I already have the UTS 1000m as my main dive watch. I might be able to justify keeping two of them, but not all three. I don't know if _Mike Nelson_ could justify keeping all three. :-d
> 
> Rob


Mike Nelson doesn't need to justify. He just takes what he wants! :-d


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Deacon211 said:


> Mike Nelson doesn't need to justify. He just takes what he wants! :-d


I would expect nothing less from someone who would wear that "banana hammock." ;-)


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Still really do not much care for the "safe dive" feature on the 4000t but the new bezel design rocks.
Would love to see these re appear on another Doxa model in the future say an
updated Doxa Army?


----------



## pjorio (Jan 6, 2011)

Already ordered my Shark hunter!

Cheers


----------



## emgee (Feb 12, 2006)

Deacon211 said:


> Very nice job on the bezel Doxa!
> 
> I still prefer the no deco bezel as well however. It's not necessarily better...arguably with my near vision, it's worse...but to me, the no deco bezel is just part of what makes a Doxa, a Doxa.
> 
> ...


+1, me too. For some reason (probably not reading the threads properly?) I thought the sapphire bezel would be a no-decomp?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

JIMMY1988 said:


> Hello,everyone!I'm very happy to know you.


This is the second "spam" I've seen on the Doxa forum in the past few days ... in fact, the only spam I've seen on WUS period. Do you guys need some extra mod volunteers?

Rob


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

iinsic said:


> This is the second "spam" I've seen on the Doxa forum in the past few days ... in fact, the only spam I've seen on WUS period. Do you guys need some extra mod volunteers?
> 
> Rob


Thank you for the offer. We of course can't have someone here on the Forum 100% of the time, but if you wish to help out, please when seeing a Spam post, use the report post icon (triangle on the lower left of any post). This will direct the post to the Watchuseek Moderator team at large, where several Moderators not normally on DOXA will also have an opportunity to remove the offending post. As to frequency of Spam, you'd be amazed how much we get at WUS, and how much is deleted long before you see it. This applies here on DOXA, as well as site wide. Thanks again for your offer of help.


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

Bravo, Doxa!!!

I really like this sapphire bezel. It's a dive watch that my old eyes can see underwater. I don't know if I'm keen on the orange and the black options. Are there any chances for other colors? Like...say...turquoise?

Anyway, I know what I'm going to buy for me this Christmas.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

T Bone said:


> Thank you for the offer. We of course can't have someone here on the Forum 100% of the time, but if you wish to help out, please when seeing a Spam post, use the report post icon (triangle on the lower left of any post). This will direct the post to the Watchuseek Moderator team at large, where several Moderators not normally on DOXA will also have an opportunity to remove the offending post. As to frequency of Spam, you'd be amazed how much we get at WUS, and how much is deleted long before you see it. This applies here on DOXA, as well as site wide. Thanks again for your offer of help.


Excellent! Now that I know what that little triangle in the lower corner is for, I will not hesitate to use it when warranted.

Rob


----------



## arrenegado (May 20, 2010)

A bit far from the traditional DOXA design.

Regards 

J Vargas


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Andy,

I had a couple more questions: The inverted triangle zero-marker on the bezel has a circle drawn in it that would indicate a pip, but that would be unnecessary on a full-lumed sapphire bezel. Will the zero-marker be an all-white inverted triangle? Also, Cannon (Malyel) posted a couple of his CAD drawings on the DWF (to reflect a few enhancements he wishes could be made) that more clearly show a dome in the sapphire bezel insert (see below). Is that a reasonable representation of how the domed sapphire bezel will appear on the actual watch?

TIA,
Rob


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG!!! Ok,OK,DEEP Breath.A question was asked that I also would like to know.Is the Pip Lumed or the White Triangle at 12 O'clock?Will the hands be dipped or plated?Also is the Safe Dive meter a Power Reserve indicator?Thanks very much & WOW!!!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Also is the Safe Dive meter a Power Reserve indicator?


Yes, "Safe Dive" is a PR indicator.


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> OMG!!! Ok,OK,DEEP Breath.A question was asked that I also would like to know.Is the Pip Lumed or the White Triangle at 12 O'clock?Will the hands be dipped or plated?Also is the Safe Dive meter a Power Reserve indicator?Thanks very much & WOW!!!


Well, I can answer twoish of those:

1. It has been said before that the process of hand painting has been changed of late to ensure elimination of the old uneven spray issues. I actually just got my 4000T back from a little warranty work and the hands look great.

2. The infamous "Safe Dive" is a Power Reserve gauge. Though some hate it and I probably wouldn't have chosen those words exactly myself, I can tell you it has not stopped me from enjoying the watch one bit. 

Deacon


----------



## Eurypylus (Jul 24, 2011)

I've tried to order, but no selection for my country Singapore :-(


----------



## Eurypylus (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks to all who mail me with Doxa's contact. There's no local distributor in my country, and having email to all the Doxa's contact mail to me by members here, none have reply. I see now that this company have no interest to deal with my country, and so be it. I guess while I'm operating as a surveyor navigator, I'm no way having a big name like Clive Cussler to sell the brand


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Eurypylus said:


> Thanks to all who mail me with Doxa's contact. There's no local distributor in my country, and having email to all the Doxa's contact mail to me by members here, none have reply. I see now that this company have no interest to deal with my country, and so be it. I guess while I'm operating as a surveyor navigator, I'm no way having a big name like Clive Cussler to sell the brand


Being that you're in Singapore, your messages are probably being blocked as spam. Try to contact Andy here in the US. His forum name is "DOXA Forum Administrator 1" and you'll see his name here at the bottom of the forum. He works for DOXA, and is also a moderator.


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Like the headquarters of most other Swiss watch manufacturers, Doxa's headquarter is closed right now due to Swiss summer holidays. The offices will be open again on August 8th. I'm sure they will answer your emails as soon as they are back again.

Cheers, 

Beedoo


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi, I am from Singapore, and I have no problem ordering and now own 8 Doxa Sub, with one more Sub4000T Sharkie sapphire ordered. Doxa is very prompt and responsive normally. Sometimes there may be some delay as a result of high volume or people on leave or holiday. Try giving them a call and as suggested, pm Andy.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Eurypylus said:


> Thanks to all who mail me with Doxa's contact. There's no local distributor in my country, and having email to all the Doxa's contact mail to me by members here, none have reply. I see now that this company have no interest to deal with my country, and so be it. I guess while I'm operating as a surveyor navigator, I'm no way having a big name like Clive Cussler to sell the brand


Actually, there is no local distributor in any Country. You've gotten some great advice and input in the above posts. As stated, the Swiss Watchmaker's Holiday is affecting their ability to respond at the moment, and they will be back in a week. In addition, Andy (DOXA Forum Administrator 1) may also be of some help, though his he is US based, and primarily concerned with DOXA operations in the US, he's a great guy and someone who may be of help to you. Last, I see another of your Countrymen has responded here and has dealt with DOXA while in Singapore, so that does not seem to be an issue.

Best of luck, I'm sure this can be straightened out.


----------



## Swifty2k (Jul 4, 2009)

Just placed my sharkhunter order!

Very excited to receive my FIRST Doxa!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just ordered mine. It will be my first Doxa too. I love the new bezel look.


----------



## Hasna (Jan 19, 2009)

Just wondering, would it be technically possible to apply 4000 sapphire bezel on 5000T? Is the diameter and the "flange" system the same?


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hasna said:


> Just wondering, would it be technically possible to apply 4000 sapphire bezel on 5000T? Is the diameter and the "flange" system the same?


Completely, different size I'm afraid...the 4000T is quite a bit larger.

Deacon


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

roadshadowww said:


> Since I first saw the real world photos of this piece I've loved the large size of the 4000's dial.
> 
> Now add this bezel and it's a Home Run !


Well done, Doxa. That looks FANTASTIC. Too big for me, but it will look superb on those that can wear a big watch.


----------

